# Rashard Lewis Trade???



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just reading up on some of the players up on the trading block. After the Chronicle Artest piece and how money is not a factor in whether Les would pull the trigger or not for a player I started thinking.

There are reports that Seattle is a bit strapped for cash and they are having issues with Fortson (shocker!) What about putting some sort of package together to obtain Rashard Lewis? Part of the deal would mean having to take on Fortson but, I think it would be worth a shot.

Houston Trades:

DWes
Sura
Norris
Swift

Houston Receives:

Lewis
Fortson

Tmac could move to the 2 and Lewis could play the 3. Is this viable? Are their other packages we could put together?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Rashard Lewis would definitely be a nice fit on the Rockets. TMac and Rashard are comparable in terms of offensive dynamics and physical ability. They would be a nightmare tandem around Yao.

The problem is the only thing we can offer is a handful of expiring contracts and Stromile Swift.

I think there is a possibility, though, if we include a third team.



*Houston Sends:*
David Wesley; Moochie Norris; Stromile Swift and 2006 1st Rounder (protected)

*Houston Receives:*
Rashard Lewis; Danny Fortson


*Portland Sends:*
Ruben Patterson

*Portland Receives:*
David Wesley


*Seattle Sends:*
Rashard Lewis; Danny Fortson

*Seattle Receives:*
Stromile Swift; Moochie Norris; Ruben Patterson and 2006 1st Rounder (protected)


DC:
Rafer Alston | Jon Barry | John Lucas III 
Tracy McGrady | Luther Head
Rashard Lewis | Derek Anderson | Chuck Hayes
Juwan Howard | Danny Fortson | Ryan Bowen
Yao Ming | Deke | Lonny Baxter

Inactive: Bobby Sura


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you really think that Seattle would give up Rashard just to unload Danny? Not gonna happen.

G-Force


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

These are all seperate points. I was just reading things about Seattle needing to free up some salary, Rashard maybe on the trade block, and Danny Fortson being a cancer.

I was just making some assumptions. It is not outrageous. I do agree that it is wishful thinking. I am sure that other teams could package some better deals.

Not sure why Portland would trade Patterson for DWes but, I understand your just trying to pull another team into the deal.

Would you include Deke in the trade too? We wouldn't include a third team then.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Do you really think that Seattle would give up Rashard just to unload Danny? Not gonna happen.
> 
> G-Force


If you guys decide to rebuild 

I dunno though, I like Lewis a lot but I feel this team needs consistency, and Lewis is not exactly the most consistent star out there...


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

If they would give Lewis to you guys they're gonna want Head in that trade as well cause they desperately need a back up PG right now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No reason for Seattle to do this. Rashard has a player option at the end of this season (Right?), so unless Seattle was to get really desperate at the trade deadline, they wouldn't do this.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

option at the end of 07.

If Seattle was going to rebuild, signing Ray Allen to an $85 mil contract would not have happened. When Rashard opts out, Danny, Vitaly, & Rashard's contracts will cleared....$50 mil payroll right now, freeing up almost $20 mil in salary. They will be able to resign Luke & Shard, maybe Nick, unless this ownership really is a bunch of cheap a--holes.

I've been open to trading Rashard, but not for those Houston players. & patterson? He was a former Sonic; anyone know why they didn't keep him? He was accused of raping his kid's babysitter; he's a registered sex offender in the state of WA....he ain't coming back.

& freeing up salary? Why? Who's coming to Seattle to play? *NO ONE* wants to come to Seattle to play, unless they are current players, & many of the current players don't want to come back or have no chance of coming back (eg Flip, Reggie, etc.) There is the option of overpaying for average players, but this Sonics ownership doesn't do that. Unless we got a nice crop of players back that were fairly young & athletic, I wouldn't trade him prematurely.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, if Rashard can't opt out until after 2007, then he definitely won't be traded this season. Maybe around the trade deadline next season.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> These are all seperate points. I was just reading things about Seattle needing to free up some salary, Rashard maybe on the trade block, and *Danny Fortson being a cancer.*
> I was just making some assumptions. It is not outrageous. I do agree that it is wishful thinking. I am sure that other teams could package some better deals.
> 
> Not sure why Portland would trade Patterson for DWes but, I understand your just trying to pull another team into the deal.
> ...


I wouldn't say he's a 'true' cancer along the lines of Glenn Robinson. His attitude is a positive one, he's just a little bit of a loose cannon. It's okay to have that kind of fiery instinct.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

and we could say goodbye to all our depth in this deal


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> option at the end of 07.
> 
> If Seattle was going to rebuild, signing Ray Allen to an $85 mil contract would not have happened. When Rashard opts out, Danny, Vitaly, & Rashard's contracts will cleared....$50 mil payroll right now, freeing up almost $20 mil in salary. They will be able to resign Luke & Shard, maybe Nick, unless this ownership really is a bunch of cheap a--holes.
> 
> ...


Did not know of Patterson's history with Seattle. Interesting.

Seattle would pretty much be trading Rashard for Stromile Swift and a 1st Rounder. I didn't think it was likely either, but I see it more of a possibility if they were to receive a defensive-minded swing (was the point of my suggestion) and considering the possibility that Rashard may not re-sign with Seattle.



CrackerJack said:


> and we could say goodbye to all our depth in this deal


Fortson is the enforcer and rebounder we would like, Swift is not. Even Chuck Hayes is outperforming Swift.

I would much rather have Rashard Lewis than Norris and Wesley. 

As for depth, one player would have had to be dropped regardless. This way we don't have to cut anyone.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

You are crazy if you think a package of mediocre players(Wesley, Swift, Norris, etc) and a protected 1st round pick will get you Rashard Lewis. Start with Head and your 1st this year(unprotected) and Seattle _might_ not hang up on you mid sentence.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Chaos said:


> You are crazy if you think a package of mediocre players(Wesley, Swift, Norris, etc) and a protected 1st round pick will get you Rashard Lewis. Start with Head and your 1st this year(unprotected) and Seattle _might_ not hang up on you mid sentence.



do you ever come over to the rockets board and not bash anything we ever say? Seriously


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> do you ever come over to the rockets board and not bash anything we ever say? Seriously


I hardly even post here. But enough about me. Argue the point of my post rather than arguing about me. Do you really think a package of mediocre players and a protected #1 is enough to get Rashard Lewis? Or is what I said closer to what any offer would have to include?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> You are crazy if you think a package of mediocre players(Wesley, Swift, Norris, etc) and a protected 1st round pick will get you Rashard Lewis. Start with Head and your 1st this year(unprotected) and Seattle might not hang up on you mid sentence.


You argue your point as if I said Ray Allen. We are talking about Rashard Lewis. I'll admit the Rockets totally laid an egg in the draft that year taking Bryce Drew, Mursard Turkan, and Mike Dickerson when we could've taken Lewis but, what's done is done.

Maybe Luther and a "PROTECTED" first rounder pick. Why would I want Rashard when I am probably in the running for Rudy Gay, Morrison, or another high pick? I was taking the Vince Young Texans rout here thinking it would be nice to bring the kid home. Not for the Ray Allen price you are seeking.

"Corporate Coffee Sucks!"


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

First rounder and Head are very attactive to Sonics, "save" is a key word for them.

How about Swift, head, Sura, and (top 5) protected first rounder, Knicks 2nd rounder for Lewis/Evans?


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> Rashard Lewis would definitely be a nice fit on the Rockets. TMac and Rashard are comparable in terms of offensive dynamics and physical ability. They would be a nightmare tandem around Yao.
> 
> The problem is the only thing we can offer is a handful of expiring contracts and Stromile Swift.
> 
> ...



Fortson would make a great inforcer the rox need and bring a swager at the 4 .. I hear though Lewis is going to opt out his contract after 07 season and test the waters .. But i really would hate to give up on Swift .. You have to give up something to get something unless your NJ with VC lol ..


----------

